# limp top



## blondlebanese (Nov 1, 2014)

one of my  plants indica dominant has developed a limp top about the top inch and a half to two inches cant seem to hold up its weight.  I have nute burn on the plant.  flushed it today.  its been limp two days.  only the top.  I cant see anything broken.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 2, 2014)

That is unusual. How old is the plant? how big is the plant, both height and number of leaf/branch nodes? Did anything happen to cause the top to bend over, or did it just seem to get limp and ffall over itself?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2014)

stake her up.


----------



## blondlebanese (Nov 3, 2014)

seems to be doing good now.  must of been relaxing for a bit.  I gave it a crutch.


----------

